# Condensation in headlights after HID install



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If you seal it, with for example 60° dew point air in it, and a couple nights later it gets down to 30°, condensation happens. 

If you didn't seal the factory vents, it'll get a little foggy as temps drop in the fall but that will eventually go away naturally.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i have a hid kit and sometimes after carwash ill have water inside of it but once sun comes out its gone


----------

